# Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen



## Shiva88 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
nach Monate langen Abwarten und 1 hat nun endlich die Arbeit begonnen 

Am Freitga Abend kam der Mini-bagger, somit konnte Samstag halb acht begonnen werden


----------



## Shiva88 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Während unsere Besucher und Verwandten neugierig waren, haben wir fleißig Erde bewegt


----------



## Shiva88 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Nach unserem ersten Tag haben wir schon ganz schön geschafft


----------



## Shiva88 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Gestern haben wir dann den Teich schön geformt und gegen Erdrutsch gesichert 
Mein Mann sei dank, ich musste nicht schleppen 

Um Acht war dann Feierabend :smoki


----------



## Springmaus (26. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo,

echt was geschaft


----------



## PeterBoden (26. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Gleich gemörtelt, das war fix! 

Schon ausgemessen?


----------



## Shiva88 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallöchen,

Danke, Danke 

Ganz fertig mit Mörteln sind wir noch nicht, müssen den Rand noch höher legen.

Ich hab Grob gemessen, wegen Ufermatte: hab 30 m² bestellt. Für 5,50 € pro m² 

Wenn er komplett ist, messe ich mal richtig


----------



## Shiva88 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo ihr lieben,

wir haben für den Teich einen Pflaumenbaum weg gemacht und die Wurzel sieht so gut aus, dass ich sie gerne im Teich als Blickfang/Versteckmöglichkeit für spätere Teichbewohner positionieren möchte.

Was muss ich mit der Wurzel machen, ausser gründlich reinigen?


----------



## Plätscher (27. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> wir haben für den Teich einen Pflaumenbaum weg gemacht und die Wurzel sieht so gut aus, dass ich sie gerne im Teich als Blickfang/Versteckmöglichkeit für spätere Teichbewohner positionieren möchte.
> 
> Was muss ich mit der Wurzel machen, ausser gründlich reinigen?



Hallo,

wenn sie vollständig Unterwasser soll, muß sie gegen Aufschwimmen beschwert werden. Ist sie ca 50% überwasser dann bleib sie von alleine liegen. 

Pflaume ist gut, verrottet nur sehr langsam, da hast du lange was von.


----------



## Shiva88 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallöchen,

@ Jürgen: Danke für die Info 

Seid gestern Abend ist auch endlich der Rand fertig modelliert  (Bilder folgen  )

Jetzt hab ich aber ein kleines (großes) Problemchen:

Die Höhenunterschiede waren so groß, dass wir teilweise einen rand von über 20 cm haben 
Und das auch noch genau bei meinen Pflanzzonen, sodass aus 20 cm Wasserstand mal locker 40 cm wurden :evil - Da bekomme ich doch nie meine Korkenzieherbinse durch 

Meine Frage:

Wie komme ich - ohne größeren Aufwand - bei meinen Pflanzzonen wieder auf 10 - 30 cm? 

hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen, mir fällt nix dazu ein :beten


----------



## Shiva88 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Kann mir denn keiner helfen?
Nicht mal nen Tipp? 

zur veranschaulichung (tolles Wort  ) mal ein paar Bilderchen:

 
 
 

Eh ich es vergesse:

Mein kleines Quellsteinchen (knapp 1 m breit, 80 cm lang und ca 70 cm hoch :crazy )ist endlich auch oben angekommen


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo Jacky.

Sorry, für die etwas späte Antwort... ich befürchte, dass Du nur durch mehr Material (entweder Mörtel unter der Folie oder Sand auf der Folie) auf Deine gewollte Pflanztiefe kommst. 
Die Alternative wäre außen herum eine weitere Flachwasserzone anzusetzen, aber das wird bei Euch schon aus Platzgründen eher nix. 

Damit die Folie nicht zu viele Falten wirft, würde ich wohl unter der Folie auffüllen...


----------



## Shiva88 (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für die Antwort 

Ich hab auch schon damit gerechnet, aber so ist das nun mal wenn der Mann so Baggerwütig ist 

Aber morgen solls ja schönes wetter werden, da kann ich dann auffüllen, messen und Folie bestellen 

Bilder folgen dann nach Ostern 

Ich wünsch schonmal


----------



## Shiva88 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffe ihr hattet schöne Ostern.

Bei uns war alle fünf Minuten anderes Wetter, aber meistens  
Somit haben wir gerade mal unsere Stützwand mit den Pflanzsteinen fertig bekommen 

Aber naja, so ist das Leben.

Möchte jetzt aber trotzdem schon mal die Folie bestellen, da diese ja über eine Woche Lieferzeit hat.

Meine Frage:

Welche dicke bei EPDM? (tiefste Stelle 1,40 m)


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo Jacky.

Soooo viel Auswahl hat man doch bei EPDM gar nicht. 
Ich denke, dass eine 1,XX mm dicke reichen sollte...


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo Annett,

ja aber welche? 1,04 - 1,15 oder 1,52 mm ???


----------



## Shiva88 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo zusammen,

noch eine Frage nebenbei:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Geaplan oder Teichfollie.de mit EPDM-Folie gemacht???


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo Jacky.

Ich Dussel. 

Natürlich sind die alle 1,XX.  
Ich meine die dünnste. Bei der Teichtiefe ist eine 1 mm PVC auch ausreichend.
Du wirst ja sicherlich noch darunter die Steinchen entfernen. Vielleicht kommt sogar noch ein gutes Vlies drunter?

Zum Folienanbieter einfach mal die erweiterte Suchfunktion mit "EPDM Geaplan" füttern und auf "Beiträge anzeigen" unten umschalten. Da kommen ein paar Treffer!
Konnte da nix negatives über Geaplan lesen.


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

So, hab gestern die Teichfolie bestellt.

Wir haben uns nun eine 1,14 mm EPDM bei Geaplan gekauft. Lieferzeit stand leider nicht dabei  Hoffe jedenfalls dass sie Anfang nächster Woche kommt. :beten

Falls die Folie erst nach den ersten Pflanzen kommt haben wir als Notlösung zum glück noch ein paar Maurermörtel stehen.


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo,

hier mal ein Zwischenreport  :
Loch ist im Granitstein drin (war innerhalb einer viertel Stunde erledigt  )

Vlies wurde Vorgestern verlegt 

 

und die Folie ist gesgtern gekommen.

 

Der erste Teichbewohner ist auch schon da 

 

und ganz nebenbei hat mein Mann den Pavillion hochgezogen 

 

Jetzt bin ich am hoffen, dass die Pflanzen heute oder morge noch kommen, damit ich am Sonntag weiter machen kann.

Da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein:

Kann man die EPDM-Folie falsch rum verlegen oder ist das egal?


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

du lässt erst das wasser ein und dann gehts ans pflanzen? :shock

das wird bestimmt richtig spaßig bei den temperaturen... 

ich war die woche für ein paar minuten bis zu den ellenbogen drin, ich dachte mir stirbt der arm ab 

und das substrat? macht ihr das auch im nachhinein rein?

wegen der folie, die "glatte" seite nach oben


----------



## Shiva88 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo Katja,

ich glaube wir haben die Falsche Seite genommen, wie peilnich  aber ist das schlimm?

Wir werden das Wasser wieder ablassen, wollten warten bis sich die Folie gesetzt hat bevor wir das Substrat reinbringen.


----------



## katja (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

du shiva  ich hab  ob´s was ausmacht, hab mich nur selbst kürzlich schlaugemacht und weiß es deshalb noch, aber warum? 

so hab ich´s auch gemacht, erst wasser rein, dann wasser raus, substrat rein und auf die pflanzen, fertig, los!


----------



## Plätscher (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo,

die Seite der Folie ist techn. scnurzpiepegal. Die raue Seite nach oben finde ich besser, da über die jahre sich etwas Substrat absetzen kann und somit  vielleicht auch an den steilen Teilen etwas Grünzeug sich ansiedeln kann.

Was die Bepflanzung angeht. fasse dich in Geduld, ich Idiot habe es trotz besseren Wissens,
aus ungeduld nicht gemacht. 
Erst kam die 1. Algenblüte, dann die 2. und dann habe ich die feinen Unterwasserpflanzen gesetzt.

Großer Fehler, jetzt kamen die Fadenalgen und zwar heftig. Die Folge, ich mußte sie teilweise wuchern lassen. sonst hätte ich die frisch gepflanzent UWPflanzen mit entsorgt. 

Also alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Shiva88 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichbau in Hanglage hat begonnen*

Hallo zusammen,

da bin ich ja beruhigt, dass es eigentl. nichts ausmacht  und da wir fast überall noch Ufermatten drauf machen, dürfte es dann wohl keinen Unterschied mehr machen 

Bilder folgen nächste Woche, wenn hoffentlich wenigstens Montag oder Dienstag die Pflänzchen kommen.

Bis dahin und ein schönes Wochenende


----------

